# Cam position sensor error!!! HELP!



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

2001 Jetta Wagon 2.0L manual. ALH motor (IIRC) with 206K on it.
History: I just got the car, and it had an intermittent code and CEL. The intermittent code was for the cam position sensor. I checked on Ross tech WIKI and found that the code could be because the car is out of time or has a bad cam position sensor. I checked timing and replaced the cam position sensor. Still get the code. I ohmed out the wiring from the cam position sensor to the ECU, and everything checks out. The code is no longer intermittent. I figured that I got a bad cam position sensor, so I tried the old sensor figuring that intermittent is better then always having the code. The code is no longer intermittent with the old sensor either. I bought a second one cam pos sensor and replaced it as well as cleaning the trigger wheel with a scotch bright pad to get the belt dust and corrosion off of it. Still have the code and it is now constant. 
The car is slow to start and will not rev over ~3200. 
The engine code is:
16727/P0343/000835 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Signal too High 
Possible Symptoms 
Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) active 
Possible Causes 
Wiring from/to Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) faulty 
Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) faulty 
Timing misaligned 
Possible Solutions 
Check Wiring from/to Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) 
Check Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) 
Check Timing 
Retrieved from "http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/16727/P0343/000835"
So currently I have the second new Cam position sensor in, a clean trigger wheel, good wiring from the cam position sensor to the ECU, correct timing (that I even had a friend verify last night because I was hoping that I was just going crazy and messing stuff up), properly tensioned t-belt.... Oh, and for good measure, I have also replaced the plugs, wires, air filter, serp belt and done an oil change. I am not sure if any of that could be related, but wanted to provide all the info. I'd really like to get this car on the road soon....
HELP!!!!!








P.S. sorry for the long narrative.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

man wtf


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_man wtf

That's what I'm sayin... Bad ECU maybe?


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Are you sure the cam sprocket is not damaged in any way at the trigger wheel? Even a slight bend will cause problems. Is the sensor properly located against the cylinder head?
Are you sure the key way at the sprocket and into the cam are not damaged? What I'm getting at is the actual allocation of the camshaft to the sprocket / pickup.
Are you checking the TDC mark at the flywheel / trans?


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dana vw tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dana vw tech* »_Are you sure the cam sprocket is not damaged in any way at the trigger wheel? Even a slight bend will cause problems. Is the sensor properly located against the cylinder head?
Are you sure the key way at the sprocket and into the cam are not damaged? What I'm getting at is the actual allocation of the camshaft to the sprocket / pickup.
Are you checking the TDC mark at the flywheel / trans?

I removed the cam gear and do not see any damage on the trigger wheel. I inspected it when I cleaned it. The trigger wheel was made onto the cam gear as I recall. The cam gear is properly on the Key-way as it si supposed to be. I don't think that I could have screwed that up. It's not like a TDI that has no keyway. 
I have been checking timing at the belt side and then verifying at the trans/flywheel mark. I'm tempted to put timing off a tooth and see if the code goes away. When I got the car it was off a tooth and the code was intermittent. 
I never thougth that a 2.0L would give me so much trouble!







Thanks for the tips! keep em coming...


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

No one?


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Bump for the same issue!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rodgertherabit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodgertherabit* »_Bump for the same issue!









Start a new thread and post an auto scan. Include the vehicle details and any modifications that are relevant.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
Start a new thread and post an auto scan. Include the vehicle details and any modifications that are relevant.


vehicle posted by OP is 100% stock.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Yes, this is why I Quoted rodgertherabit and asked to start a new thread


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_Yes, this is why I Quoted rodgertherabit and asked to start a new thread










yes, and if a 100% stock car has a problem then alleviate that first.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Post a complete auto-scan.
Check your harness!
2.0L with an ALH Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_
Post a complete auto-scan.
Check your harness!

2.0L with an ALH Hmmmmmmm


I will post an auto-scan this week. 
I already did a continuity check from the cam position sensor to the ECU plug and it was fine. 
Sorry, I don't remember the engine code. It's the 2.0 engine after AEG whatever that is. 


_Modified by Turbo_Pumpkin at 7:37 AM 9-29-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_
I will post an auto-scan this week. 
I already did a continuity check from the cam position sensor to the ECU plug and it was fine. 
Sorry, I don't remember the engine code. It's the 2.0 engine after AEG whatever that is. 


engine code written on timing belt cover sticker


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_engine code written on timing belt cover sticker


But the car's at home and I'm at work smartie...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_
But the car's at home and I'm at work smartie...










hey! im off for the next few weeks, dont make me come over there!!


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_
hey! im off for the next few weeks, dont make me come over there!!

Come fix it for me. That's the last thing I need to do before it can be driven.


----------



## mk2vdub (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

I'm in the same boat as you. My next guess is replace the ECU...


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (mk2vdub)*

Why not start a thread and post a real auto-scan instead of misery loves company crap.
Oh wo is me.








Give me a break
Here I am now entertain me.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_Why not start a thread and post a real auto-scan instead of misery loves company crap.
Oh wo is me.








Give me a break
Here I am now entertain me.

VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602
Tuesday,06,October,2009,18:09:23:62423
Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 332080km/206344miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No: 06A 906 032 BP
Component: 2.0l R4/2V G 3888 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
2 Faults Found:
16727 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Signal too High 
P0343 - 35-00 - - 
16990 - Internal Control Module: Processor Fault 
P0606 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 C
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 01317 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 F
Component: 03 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0004 
Coding: 12339
Shop #: WSC 01317 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 B
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0001 
Coding: 00008
Shop #: WSC 01317 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 905 J
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V09 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 01317 
Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y3194395 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y3194395 
1 Fault Found:
01039 - Coolant Temperature Sensor (G2) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 01317 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 8Y Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 01317 
Part No: 1J1959801C
Component: 8Y Tõrsteuerger. FS0002r 
Part No: 1J1959802D
Component: 8Y Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r 
Part No: 1J4959811C
Component: 8Y Tõrsteuerger. HL0002r 
Part No: 1J4959812C
Component: 8Y Tõrsteuerger. HR0002r 
7 Faults Found:
00953 - Interior Light Time limit 
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4) 
35-00 - - 
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
00944 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Passenger Side (Z5) 
35-00 - - 
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J398) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1J0 035 180 B
Component: Radio DE2 0005 
Coding: 02041
Shop #: WSC 01317 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Ask and you shall recieve...
Now, before I only had the cam pos error. That was back in August, now I have the internal control module error. Guess it's time for an ecu. Thoughts?
In regard to the "come fix it for me", Qjet is a good friend of mine. It was a joke... This is one of the many cars I have to fix and this is a back burner project for me.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

I wouldn't change the ECU yet.
Default it and recheck just to be sure and also check battery and charging conditions for being under or over sporadic.
Reset the key in between each procedure below so the MCU and EEPROM make a proper ATR.
01-02-05 check/erase DTC's
01-10-00 default
01-07 same data no login required.
01-04-060
01-02 check DTC's again after running readiness tests see if the ecu error comes back.
Best,
Jack


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_I wouldn't change the ECU yet.
Default it and recheck just to be sure and also check battery and charging conditions for being under or over sporadic.
Reset the key in between each procedure below so the MCU and EEPROM make a proper ATR.
01-02-05 check/erase DTC's
01-10-00 default
01-07 same data no login required.
01-04-060
01-02 check DTC's again after running readiness tests see if the ecu error comes back.
Best,
Jack

I'm not sure I follow.... What do you mean default and recheck? That is the list of codes after I cleared everything from the first scan. 
What is this process?
*01-02-05 check/erase DTC's
01-10-00 default
01-07 same data no login required.
01-04-060
01-02 check DTC's again after running readiness tests see if the ecu error comes back.* 
Is there a thread detailing what this is or how to do it? 
Sorry, I am clearly not a VAG-Com advanced user.








Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

*01-02-05 check/erase DTC's 
01-10-00 default
01-07 same data no login required.
01-04-060
01-02 check DTC's again after running readiness tests see if the ecu error comes back.* 
The explanation is 01= Engine Electronics, 02 = Fault codes, 05 = Clear codes







Etc...
Jack wants you to clear faults then code the module to the same value = 00001
Run a T.M. Adapt. Run readiness tests, check faults.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_*01-02-05 check/erase DTC's 
01-10-00 default
01-07 same data no login required.
01-04-060
01-02 check DTC's again after running readiness tests see if the ecu error comes back.* 
The explanation is 01= Engine Electronics, 02 = Fault codes, 05 = Clear codes







Etc...
Jack wants you to clear faults then code the module to the same value = 00001
Run a T.M. Adapt. Run readiness tests, check faults. 

Thanks. 
One more question. Sorry I'm such a noob.








-T.M. Adapt? Is that a Throttlebody adapt? Group 060?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Yes as found here
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...BA%29
Also get this needed update








http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_Yes as found here
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...BA%29
Also get this needed update








http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html

Thanks. I'll update when I get my laptop to a Wifi spot.








I appreciate all the assistance. I'll let you know how it goes... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_I wouldn't change the ECU yet.
Default it and recheck just to be sure and also check battery and charging conditions for being under or over sporadic.
Reset the key in between each procedure below so the MCU and EEPROM make a proper ATR.
01-02-05 check/erase DTC's
01-10-00 default
01-07 same data no login required.
01-04-060
01-02 check DTC's again after running readiness tests see if the ecu error comes back.
Best,
Jack

I messed with the car a little last night. Following your procedure the CEL goes out and the ecu weere goes away but the Cam pos error keeps coming back. I put the battery on charge because it was really low and the car has been sitting for at least 6 months. Hopefully it will be charged today when I get home and I will go through the process again, rescan everything and post new results. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

This is the scan after I followed the above procedure. The ecu error went away. I did this scan with a fully charged battery straight off of the trickle charger. I am not sure why I have all of the terminal voltage too low errors. 
_VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602
Sunday,29,November,2009,15:28:49:62423
Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 332080km/206344miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No: 06A 906 032 BP
Component: 2.0l R4/2V G 3888 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
16727 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Signal too High 
P0343 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 C
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 01317 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 F
Component: 03 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0004 
Coding: 12339
Shop #: WSC 01317 
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 B
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0001 
Coding: 00008
Shop #: WSC 01317 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 905 J
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V09 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 01317 
Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y3194395 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y3194395 
1 Fault Found:
01039 - Coolant Temperature Sensor (G2) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 01317 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 8Y Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 01317 
Part No: 1J1959801C
Component: 8Y Tõrsteuerger. FS0002r 
Part No: 1J1959802D
Component: 8Y Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r 
Part No: 1J4959811C
Component: 8Y Tõrsteuerger. HL0002r 
Part No: 1J4959812C
Component: 8Y Tõrsteuerger. HR0002r 
6 Faults Found:
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4) 
35-00 - - 
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
00944 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Passenger Side (Z5) 
35-00 - - 
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J398) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1J0 035 180 B
Component: Radio DE2 0005 
Coding: 02041
Shop #: WSC 01317 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------_
I have since replaced the coolant temp sensor and the error in the "instruments" has gone away but I still have the cam position error.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Hello Pumpkin,
I see many faults for supply voltage.
I would change the battery to verify there is no internal floater causing a SP short.
Also check charging system voltage and record the data in real time to see if there is a SP condition here.
While the battery is out, check under tray and to the side of it the chassis grounds are in good order.
Verify the lead from the B+ from the alternator to fuse box and battery are in proper order.
I bet if you correct this, the cam DTC will go bye bye.
Best,
Jack


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_Hello Pumpkin,
I see many faults for supply voltage.
I would change the battery to verify there is no internal floater causing a SP short.
Also check charging system voltage and record the data in real time to see if there is a SP condition here.
While the battery is out, check under tray and to the side of it the chassis grounds are in good order.
Verify the lead from the B+ from the alternator to fuse box and battery are in proper order.
I bet if you correct this, the cam DTC will go bye bye.
Best,
Jack

Thanks for the advice! I'll check that ground and probably grab a new battery as well. When the car is running I see normal 14.XX volts but that doesn't rule out a batter that could be faulty or a bad ground.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Correct.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (vwemporium)*

Ok, last night I pulled the battery out, removed the battery tray and used a wire brush to clean the ground cable under the battery and the ground on the transmission. The ground cable is green with corossion. I rescanned but came with the same results as I had previously. I am thinking I should replace this ground? Thoughts? This is a northern car from Vermont so it is coroded everywhere.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Green = replace


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

Just a quick question , is this the original engine of the car?
Did you check voltage,ground,signal at the sensor?
Do you have access to a scope meter?


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Cam position sensor error!!! HELP! (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_Green = replace

Yeah, that's next on my list of things to do... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Bahltech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bahltech* »_Just a quick question , is this the original engine of the car?
Did you check voltage,ground,signal at the sensor?
Do you have access to a scope meter?


As far as I know it is the original engine. It is the 2.0L with the engine code AVH IIRC. I did not check voltage at the sensor. I did a continuity check of the wires to be sure that they are going back to the ECU at the propper pins. I also checked ground to be sure that they were not grounding out. What should the voltage be? 5V? I've also heard that I can use an LED test light to see if there is a signal coming from the sensor, I've just never done it. Maybe I should go back to basics and check this stuff first. 
My buddy with the o-scope is about an hour and a half drive away from me but the thought crossed my mind to make the trip. I have been screwing wtih this for far too long. I've had this car for around 8 months and haven't even gotten to drive it yet.








Thanks for the advise. Sometimes you get so involved in a problem you forget to go back to basics and retrace your steps.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

New scans....
VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602
Monday,14,December,2009,19:43:40:62423
Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 332080km/206344miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No: 06A 906 032 BP
Component: 2.0l R4/2V G 3888 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
16727 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Signal too High 
P0343 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 C
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 01317 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 F
Component: 03 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0004 
Coding: 12339
Shop #: WSC 01317 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 B
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0001 
Coding: 00008
Shop #: WSC 01317 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
 Part No: 1J0 920 905 J
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V09 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 01317 
Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y3194395 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y3194395 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 01317 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 8Y Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 01317 
Part No: 1J1959801C
Component: 8Y Tõrsteuerger. FS0002r 
Part No: 1J1959802D
Component: 8Y Tõrsteuerger. BF0002B 
Part No: 1J4959811C
Component: 8Y Tõrsteuerger. HL0002r 
Part No: 1J4959812C
Component: 8Y Tõrsteuerger. HR0002H 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1J0 035 180 B
Component: Radio DE2 0005 
Coding: 02041
Shop #: WSC 01317 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

So after cleaning all of the grounds, checking the power connections and cleaning the batter treminals all of the voltage errors are gone. Unforutunately the cam pos error is still there. I re adapted the ecu and adapted the TB as explained earlier as well. Checked the power at the cam pos sensor. It had 12 V. could not get a reading from the signal wire with my LED test light but as I have heard that may or may not work. Any more ideas?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Are you sure the cam timing is correct and there are no broken key-ways?
If in doubt after this and changing the cam sensor.
I would run three new wires back to the ECU from cam sensor.
If this doesn't correct it, replace the ecu.
Best,
Jack


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_
Are you sure the cam timing is correct and there are no broken key-ways?
If in doubt after this and changing the cam sensor.
I would run three new wires back to the ECU from cam sensor.
If this doesn't correct it, replace the ecu.
Best,
Jack

I have done 2 new cam pos sensors, checked the keyway and timing while I was doing those and continuity tested the wiring all the way back to the ecu. Sounds like new ECU time to me...


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

nope run the leads first


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_nope run the leads first

Isn't the cam position shielded like the Crank sensor? Don't only two wires go back to the ECU and the third is ground? (sorry I don't have my bently in front of me) I don't have the new pins to replace them from the stock ECU plug. Would you just cut and splice?







I do have the repair wires for the sensor though. 
Is it possible that the belt is so stretched that it may be "out of timing" when tightened? Is it possibleto use VAG-COM to log the Crank (rpm) aginst the cam signal to see if they sync?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

You are over complicating things.
Just do the repair to the harness, its only three wires.
Yes one is a ground it would be the first I do.
No don't do splices. W crimps.
Like I said check the timing.
Also verify the crank sensor is seated correctly in the engine.
I verified recently someone installing one half ass causing a cam code but it was a BBW.


----------



## mk3vr6me (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (vwemporium)*

Any update on this issue?
I have the same CPS error on my VR and have tried multiple things..
darn VWs


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (mk3vr6me)*

Well go back to the thread and show some work besides a swap of a CMP sensor and an auto-scan.
Don't start that wooooow is me crap. This is not Jim Jones club.
Do something about it.


----------



## mk3vr6me (Sep 30, 2005)

Didn't see you posted suggestions on my thread.
I was just checking to see if the individual in this case may have found a resolution.
Thanks


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (mk3vr6me)*

No resolution yet but I ran out of time to keep trying things.


----------



## Denny1 (Jun 27, 2010)

*0343*

Did you find out the problem. I have the same issues with my sons 2001 A4.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

Nope, Still have the problem. I worked on it some last night and I think I may have found the issue. The new CAM position sensors that I purchased to replace the old one (which I think was bad) don't sit close enough to the trigger wheel. I am modifying the bracked to see if that helps. I'll let you know. I have done everything else to track this down. Since I last posted I have done: timing belt and tensioner, ohmed the wiring out to the ECU again, traced all of the wiring that is related to the Cam position sensor to ensure no damage (the cam pos ground is shared by the knock sensors, engine speed sensor and coolant temp sensor), replaced the ECU and replaced the engine speed sensor. I am running out of ideas...

If anyone needs an ECU for a MT 2.0L, let me know cause mine was fine... :banghead:


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

I bet you have a broken key-way, reluctor at crank off offset incorrect to G28 or a timing belt on wrong.

Jack


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

vwemporium said:


> I bet you have a broken key-way, reluctor at crank off offset incorrect to G28 or a timing belt on wrong.
> 
> Jack


The timing belt is definitly correct. I've checked it multiple times and had others double check me. The cam gear keyway is there. I don;t see anything else that could be wrong. I'm gonna try to borrow an O scope to be certain that the cam sensor is reading.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Its very possible you may be getting stray generated voltage from the coolant sensor or block due to contaminated coolant generating its own electricity.

Many of the sensors share a ground tree. @ 220

I would pull the ground Pin 3 to the cam sensor and run direct to battery ground isolate from other sensors in ground bus.
See what happens.

The other two leads are direct to the ecu.

Pin 1 to T121/98 @ ECU
Pin 2 to T121/86 @ ECU

Jack


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

vwemporium said:


> Its very possible you may be getting stray generated voltage from the coolant sensor or block due to contaminated coolant generating its own electricity.
> 
> Many of the sensors share a ground tree. @ 220
> 
> ...



I tried troubleshooting the ground issue by running the car with a different Coolant temp sensor plugged in that wasn't in the coolant for that reason. I tried running with the knock sensors (shared ground) unplugged in case the are malfunctioning but had the same results. I will try to isolate the ground to the battery and see if there are different results. 

I ohmed the wires 1 and 2 from the sensor to the ecu and they are fine. Pin 3 (IIRC) is ground. With the ECU plugged back in and ignition on, Pin1 had 5V, and pin2 had 11.xx V. Shouldn't PIN2 be a signal? Why would it have basically 12V?

Thanks for the advice. Eventually I'll fix this dang thing!


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Well for AVH AZG BBW BEV
Pin 1 and 3 you should have 4-6.0 volts for spec.
Resistance among all terminals for harness check should not exceed 1.5 ohms.
The voltage can be carried like I said, right through the block or the sensors in the shared bus.
I have even seen belts create a voltage spike due to the steel in them causing a stray hi tension.

Anything that moves, heated, or compressed is a suspect that can create a field if given the right condition.
Jack


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

When I tested voltage the car was not running and the key was just turned on... hmmm...


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

Did you figure it out? I have the same problem with my 99 and halfer.


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

I replaced my sensor, and engine code is off (had to clear it). car is drivable again !

what happened in my case was some mecanic put too much sillicone on the valve cover (5 years ago!). A drop of sillicone managed to drip right on the edge of the cam sensor ring (camshaft ring with notches). Still put the new one in, I don't want to do that job ever again


----------



## btrux0611 (Aug 3, 2012)

Since no one usually updates there fix. My fix on 09 passat 2.0. No ground was coming up through the harness. So simple hack in New ground wire right to sensor bolt fix . .
Cam shaft circuit high code. Takes five seconds to start.


----------

